# tagamet



## pattyw2girls (Dec 22, 2011)

hello everyone...i tried tagamet for my heartburn instead of prilosec..i found it was cheaper anyways...i have found out that it has helped my ibs a little...has anyone tried it and does anyone know why it would help???thanks...desperate..pat


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I took Tagamet for an upper GI ulcer, and it did solve that problem. I don't think it's a good long-term drug because it inhibits white blood cell production.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Korga do you have a source for this? :


> because it inhibits white blood cell production.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is one source: (scroll down to hemotology)http://www.drugs.com/sfx/cimetidine-side-effects.htmlIf you google Tagamet AND white blood cell you will see several side effects warnings about this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes it says that is possible when used in _high_ doses for _prolonged_ periods.AND those that experienced the low WBC were in very small percentages that experienced that. ALL meds have side effects.. this doesn't look any worse than the avg.If you have any concerns about Tagamet use .... discuss them with your Dr and/or seek a simple blood test to check your White Blood Cell Count.


----------

